# Strymon Brigadier dBucket Delay review



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Strymon Brigadier dBucket Delay review.

This is the pedal I won in the last giveaway on GC.
I tested it with my Les Paul through my Fender G-Dec Jr trying it out through various amp settings, volumes, and clean and overdriven sounds,a s well as a Traynor TBM-10. (My JC-60 is making funny noises still.)

It’s a versatile pedal and a lot of fun. I know that doesn’t always translate into a practical useful pedal, but I think it does in this case. There are a lot of settings I don’t think I’ll use much, but it’s easy to think of settings where they’d be useful. That said, there are a lot of settings I can see myself using.

The pedal’s controls are nicely laid out -Time, Mix, Bucket Loss, Repeats & Mod dials plus switches for Mode (Length of delay) and Tap (delay setting for quarter notes, dotted notes or triplets.) There are stomp buttons to bypass and to set the tap.

Most of these made sense fairly quickly, and the online manual does a good job explaining them, but I’d have preferred a bit more info on the Tap feature. There are some additional features on this pedal as well. You can press both Bypass & Tap and turn the bucket loss dial to set the repeats as dark or bright. Holding the Tap button down gives infinite repeats without getting the annoying feedback loop-but you can do on that on this pedal if you want to.

I like the delay range this has using the Mode switch you can set it for short, medium or long delays—up to 5 seconds. With the repeat control you could set it up for a 5 second loop.

Some may be wondering about the Bucket Loss dial—it does add noise—but that’s the point. I found that I preferred it turned down, or only slightly turned up.
The Mod dial adds modulation to the echo---which was a nice touch for anytime you’d like modulation—but past half way it kind of took over the sound.
The mix works nicely. 3:00 is half & half between dry & wet, so there’s a nice range of having the echo be less than the initial sound, and you can set it so all you hear is echo.

The pedal has left & right outputs which I like for going out to two amps (or channels.) There are a couple of things you can do with this pedal I couldn’t try—but I would like to. It has a jack that can be used with either an expression pedal that you can use to control the setting of any dial—either to reset that control or to change it while playing. I don’t have an expression pedal, so I can’t try it—yet. The other thing you can hook up is the Favorite pedal. With that you can set the pedal on one way than re-set the controls and switch between the two settings. Again, I don’t have the Favorite pedal, but I’d like to try it.

The price tag will be a bit steep for some people—including me—but it’s a versatile pedal that seems to be quite sturdy. If the $300+ price tag doesn’t scare you off, it is an option you should consider. If I found one used, on sale or had the extra cash one day I would consider one of their other pedals. 

strymon » Brigadier dBucket Delay – Delay Effects Pedal


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Glad you are enjoying your prize and we appreciate the solid review of this product as well. Stay tuned for more post contests !!


----------



## Rwinder (Oct 20, 2008)

great review. 

The new tape delay they just came out with looks incredible.


----------



## brimc76 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review it's very helpful.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Rwinder said:


> great review.
> 
> The new tape delay they just came out with looks incredible.


I am intrigued by that one as well.
It would be fun to try them side by side.


----------

